# Parc Verger, Champagnac La Riviere, Nr. Limoges - RV size



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

Parc Verger
Le Poteau
87150 Champagnac La Riviere
Limousin
France

Tel: 00 33 (0)5 55 01 22 83
Mobile: 00 33 (0)6 72 35 86 88

www.parcverger.com
[email protected]

Transactions are in cash or credit cards, they also take camping cheques.
Members of ARVM (subscribers to the American RV Magazine, which is a British publication) get a 10% discount; also look out for the 7 nights for the price of 6. The owners are British and live on site in their own RV.
The site has 9 very large pitches - all hard standing - primarily designed for large American motor homes, although whilst there we saw both caravans and European motor homes using the site. The design of the site has been done so that larger vehicles can easily manoeuvre; four of the nine pitches are drive through type pitches which are ideal for 5th wheels and twin axle caravans.
Each pitch has a Euro type electricity point (16amp) and a hose friendly fresh water tap, also each pitch has its own sewage point for dumping your black and grey water or connecting a sewer pipe. There is a central waste bin area for rubbish, cardboard/paper and bottle re-cycling. This site primarily caters for the larger rig which is more likely to be self contained from a sanitary point of view - there are no sanitary facilities on this site.
The reception is housed in a wooden cabin where there if a small stock of essentials, they do have an "off-licence" licence so you can also get some local wines and beers - there is also a small swimming pool (raised sides type) which is closed during the winter.
There is free WiFi on site which runs at its advertised speed of 8Mb.
There are no other facilities on this site, but a few shops, supermarkets, bars and restaurants are in the local town (Chalus) which is a 20 minutes drive away.
Both Vodaphone and O2 mobile phones work on site.
The owners were starting the conversion of a small barn to a laundry facility which should be open for the 2008 summer season. They had also bought some more land to the rear of the site which they were busily clearing and landscaping in grass for caravans, again, this should be ready for the summer but check with the site directly for an update on progress.
If you use your Skybox abroad you will be able to use your home dish on this site without any loss of channels.
Limoges is the local large city; a 40 minute car ride to the centre where there are plenty of car parks, we found this city to be dirty and run down not very appealing. 
Just 100m from the site entrance is a disused railway line which has been converted for walking and cycling, it stretches for 11Km in total and takes you through some great countryside.
The surrounding area is called the Haute-Vienne and is part of the Parc Naturel Regional Perigord Limousin.
Locally the small village (Champagnac La Riviere) - 10 minutes walk - has a couple of bars and a restaurant, usual baker and butcher, and a small general store all had good local produce. Chalus (9Km) and Oradour sur Vayres (4.5Km) have other shops and supermarkets.
The owners get on very well with their French neighbours and local villagers and know all the best places to visit, their next door neighbour sells eggs from her free range chickens (that do wander into the site) and oven ready rabbits (which don't).
This is a very nice site in a nice region of France, the British hosts are very welcoming - on arrival they present you with bottle of the local red which went down a treat.
Thoroughly recommended.
Pictures give a good idea of the pitches:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi essarx

I've taken the liberty of placing the information here into the MHF campsite database entry for this site. I trust that is OK with you?


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had already posted a duplicate in *Touring in Europe - France*, feel free to copy it to any section you think fit.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi essarx

Now you really shouldn't tell moderators things like that should you? You're obviously unaware that forum rules prohibit posting in multiple forums. :roll:

I'll try to ignore it if possible, the "France Touring" forum is really the correct place to post it so perhaps I might move the whole of this thread over to that forum once it has run its course.

The best place of all to put information about campsites is the Campsite Database. If the site is already listed you can just add a review onto it. In this case I've used my admin powers to incorporate your comments into the site description so no need to do anything. Look HERE to see the site report.


----------

